# Ist Photoshop das mit Abstand teuerste Bildbearbeitungsprogramm?



## Rodpacker (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
ich kenne leider bis jetzt nur Photoshop und the Gimp und habe gerade eben mal nach z.B. Corel geschaut. Alles ist aber weitaus billiger als PS.
kann das sein, oder habe ich da nur das falsche entdeckt?

greetz rodpacker


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Juli 2004)

Da hast du recht, doch in welcher Weise hilft dir diese Erkenntnis weiter?


----------



## Rodpacker (7. Juli 2004)

hm sitz grad vor meiner mitlerweile verhassten Dipl.-Arbeit in der ich PS und theGimp vergleiche und bearbeite gerade das Argument des preislichen Unterschiedes.  Um aber dort PS als das teuerste Produkt seiner ategorie bezeichnen zu können muss ich dessen ganz sicher sein.  Ich hab da jetz ein bissl rum gesucht, aber so viele kommerzielle Alternativen fallen mir da nicht ein.
(eigentlich gar keine so richtge Alternative)
und deswegen wollte ich wissen ob mein Eindruck da richtig ist,oder es ncoh teuerere Progs gibt.



Also ist PS definitiv auch das teuerste?


thanx rodpacker


----------



## Senfdose (7. Juli 2004)

PS ist definitiv das TEUERSTE ABER AUCH DAS BESTE !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Juli 2004)

Jein:

Eclippse Grafikprogramm kostete damals 2.949 Mark ( jedoch konntew ich nicht ermitteln, ob es das Programm heute noch gibt, weil die Herstellerseite nicht erreichbar ist!

PS CS ( aktuelle Version kostet dagen nur 1,228.44  Euro == ~ 2400 DM....


----------



## Rodpacker (7. Juli 2004)

@Thomas:
hallo danke für den tipp, ich habe gerade mal nach diesem Program gegoogelt, aber nichts weiter herausfinden können, als das Adobe selbst einmal ein FreewareProg dieses Namens auf den markt gebracht hat 
hm, wenn es dieses aber nciht mehr gibt, sollte doch PS mitlerweile das teuerste Prog sein, oder?



rodpacker


----------



## Senfdose (7. Juli 2004)

nunja da gabs doch noch die Quantel Graphic Paintbox


----------



## Leola13 (7. Juli 2004)

Hai,

bei ebay, bzw,. in den shops der da anbietenden Powersellern gibt es PS 6 plus update auf CS für ca. 350 €

(ohne gedrucktes Handbuch und ohne Telefon Support, soweit ich weiß)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Senfdose _
> *nunja da gabs doch noch die Quantel Graphic Paintbox  *



Davon können wir mit "unserem" Photoshop nur träumen (16 GB Arbeitsspeicher, Bildmontage und Absicherung in Echtzeit *schwärm*)  

Aber streng genommen kann man die Paintbox auch nicht als reine Software bezeichnen ... deshalb kann Rodpacker schon Photoshop nehmen


----------



## Rodpacker (7. Juli 2004)

Ok 

vielen Dank, das reichtmir als Beweis 

thanx rodpacker


----------

